# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Nicola Wheeler quits Emmerdale

## IntoSoap

Apoligies if this has allready been posted but the actress who plays Nicola in Emmerdale (Nicola Wheeler) has quit Emmerdale. This comes after a family death.  :Smile:  

Good luck to her   :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

Thank god im glad shes going, it must be pretty bad though if she has quit, i hope she is ok, good luck to her whatever she goes onto

----------


## Skits

i don't know if i'm happy or sad to hear that. she can be really annoying at times but other times brilliant. 
i wish her luck whatever she ventures into next.

----------


## IntoSoap

She is a OK character, BTW the info is from the ITV website.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=41629]

already posted

closing thread

----------

